# Mumford & Sons



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Don't know how many musicians we have around here other than NG.

A friend of mine who plays in a band popped in the album 'Sigh No More' by Mumford and Sons, and he referred to it as Celtic Country. He raved about these guys.

Every once in a while you come across something that just knocks the wind out of you or makes the hair on your arms stand up.
I understand that tastes vary, but I'm going to plug these guys anyway.

If you have Rhapsody, or Itunes or you can even find them on Youtube, I highly recommend that you listen to any of the following:

Sigh No More

Little Lion Man

White Blank Page

Listen to any or all of these. I can all but guarantee that you will either hate their music or it WILL take you someplace, sometime ... with someone. I'm not often touched by music but their stuff hit me like a freight train. My new favorite lyric from the song 'Sigh No More':



> Love. It will not betray﻿ you, dismay or enslave you. It will set you free. Be more like the man you were made to be. There is a design, an alignment, a cry of my heart to see the beauty of love as it was made to be.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Deejo said:


> Don't know how many musicians we have around here other than NG.
> 
> A friend of mine who plays in a band popped in the album 'Sigh No More' by Mumford and Sons, and he referred to it as Celtic Country. He raved about these guys.
> 
> ...


Love them, much like Nickel Creek


----------



## Mrs.LonelyGal (Nov 8, 2010)

Had the pleasure of seeing them twice this year- good stuff!


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm a bass player myself (HM, Hard rock), and I LOVE M&S!!!


----------

